# Portland vs. Houston "Game Thread"



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

<center><img src="http://www.nba.com/rockets/images/rockets_logo.gif">Houston at Portland <img src="http://www.nba.com/blazers/images/blazers_logo.gif">








































<center>Vs.</center>






































*Official Game Thread*

*Time:* Monday 7:00 P.M. PT

*Standings:* *Portland* 34 - 34, 10th in West, 3rd in Pacific; **Houston* 39 - 29, 7th in the West, 5th in Midwest.


*Blazers Probable Starters:*
PG: Damon STOUDAMIRE (13.1 ppg, 6.2 apg)
SG: Derek ANDERSON (13.2 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 4.0 apg)
C: Theo RATLIFF (7.8 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 3.41 bpg)
PF: Zach RANDOLPH (20.4ppg, 10.80 rpg)
SF: Darius MILES (10.1 ppg, 4.6 rpg)

*6th Man:* Shareef ABDUR-RAHIM (18.0 ppg, 8.5rpg)


*Houston Probable Starters*
PG: Steve FRANCIS (16.6 ppg, 6.0 apg)
SG: Cuttino MOBLEY (15.7 ppg, 4.50 rpg, 3.4 apg)
C: Yao MING (17.5 ppg, 8.90 rpg, 1.5 apg)
PF: Maurice TAYLOR (11.2 ppg, 5.20 rpg)
SF: Jim JACKSON (12.5 ppg, 6.0 rpg)

*6th Man:* Clarence WEATHERSPOON (4.9 ppg, 3.90rpg)


*Game Notes:* The Rockets have been on a small losing streak and will be in Portland for the second game of a back to back. The first game is in Sacramento on Sunday so this plays into the Blazers favor. Houston should be tired for the Monday showdown with Portland.

*Season Series:* Rockets 2-1

*Last Meeting:* Houston won 89 - 85; stopping a 5 game win streak and droping Portland back to a .500 record on February 27, 2004, also starting a 4 game losing streak.

PREDICTION GAME 
Be sure to play it and tell *PBF* thanks for including BBB.net in the ESPN game! :yes:

What are your thoughts on this game?


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I can't wait for this game here. This is gonna be a big game, a game that might just bump us up to the 8th seed in the standing. I'm actually gonna be at the game so I can't wait until this monday to see steve francis and yao ming in town. It's gonna be a big game.

Let's all just hope the blazers can hold there own and win this one.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This will be a tough game.
Yao is playing very well.
Should be fun to see Theo vs Yao.
Yao has a bettter shot than Theo,that in itself should give him an edge.

His shot has really made a difference against Shaq this year.
Theo misses alot of shots right at the basket.

Jim Jackson could kill with his long bombs.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

cool game thread...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Houston loses to Sacramento tonight!

Now the big question is can the Blazers work the Rockets on the second game of a back to back? This game is going to be HUGE for both teams.

Could Portland catch Houston? The Rockets have lost three games in a row and Portland is going to be rested. Stranger things have happen. :grinning:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This will be an easy game.

Yao hasn't been playing well at all lately. And he hasn't shot well against Theo all season.

Go Blazers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, Portland can catch Houston.

Look at Houston's upcoming schedule after us:

Toronto (making a playoff push)

at Memphis

at Milwaukee

Minnesota

at Lakers

at Denver

Sacramento

Houston could lose all of those games easily.

By the way- don't look now but the Sonics are playing some seriously inspired basketball. They are still a factor in this playoff race.

Go Blazers


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

It would be nice to catch Houston, but all I really care about right now is catching Utah.

I think that Denver made a nice run and are having a great season, but I think that the clock has struck midnight for them.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm worried the blazers will have a weak 4th quarter.Hopefully we can beat them they are bound to be fatigued from the sacramento game.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> I'm worried the blazers will have a weak 4th quarter.Hopefully we can beat them they are bound to be fatigued from the sacramento game.



That is my hope as well. Portland needs to come out and finish Houston early tonight. I would love to see them put the Rockets away in the first half and rest some of the starters in the second half, but I think that Houston is going to come out fighting.

Should be a good game between two playoff bound teams. (Did I just say that?) :grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If Portland beats Houston tonight what do you think the chances are that they catch Houston? I mean Houston would really have to fall apart right?

A win tonight and Portland is four games behind Houston for the 7th spot, with 12 games remaining for Portland and a lucky 13 games left for Houston.. Could Portland make up four games in that amount of time?

I going to go out on a limb with a big fat *Maybe!*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Houston is so due for a win it's not even funny.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Houston is so due for a win it's not even funny.


Squandering big leads against Phoenix and Sacramento, as well as a pathetic showing against the Warriors will have the Rockets pumped up for this game. Francis has thrown away every game the Rockets have had a chance to win, do not expect Gumby to go to him down the stretch. Vlade had his way with Yao last night, and if Ratliff can nag and elbow him out of the paint then Portland should be able to hold him under 15 points. 

Mo Taylor scored 23 points last night in his first start of the season. Portland could get into alot of trouble if they leave him open at the top of the key. Once Mo Taylor starts hitting those shots, the pressure on Yao eases up and he can get into a rhythm. 

Portland will attack Houston, they know their weakside defense is easily penetrable. Stoudamire has embarrassed Stevie this season, could have another 20+ game from him if Francis decides to play against the refs instead of Portland. 

If Houston loses this game, they can wave goodbye to that 6th spot, and begin worrying about keeping the 7th seed. Unless Yao gets injured, the Rockets should be able to win 46-48 on the season. 

I predict a win for the Rockets tonight, 92 - 82.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Simply put, if Yao gets in foul trouble again, Portland will pick up an easy win. Houston really needs to shoot a high % from the outside if they want a chance to win.
Will be interesting to see if Francis responds after picking up a 25,000 fine from the league (not that 25k means much to him anyway)


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Perhaps the refs won't be so "kind" to Steve tonight....

:yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I agree, with *The Franchise* on Damon vs. Stevie. For the most part Damon has owned him, well that carry over tonight? I hope so.

The other factor is, how is Yao going to affect the shots from the post tonight? Will Randolph get his?

Houston has their backs against the wall and that can be a scary thing. It is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Rockets have almost no chance of winning tonight.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> cool game thread...


No doubt. Excellent work, HOWIE!

This game might be the most important game of the year for Portland... and it might be the rare case lately where a Blazers win would help them more than a Blazers loss would hurt them.

If they lose? Not a huge deal (although obviously not good) because Utah and Denver are only gaining a half game on them.

If they win? Bigger deal, because it not only is good for us against Denver and Utah, but it also pulls the Rockets a bit closer to the pack for the last two spots.

Ed O.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> This will be an easy game.
> 
> Yao hasn't been playing well at all lately. And he hasn't shot well against Theo all season.
> ...





> Yes, Portland can catch Houston.
> 
> Look at Houston's upcoming schedule after us:
> 
> ...





> Rockets have almost no chance of winning tonight.





> Blazers 100 Rockets 70


Can you please at least explain why you think Houston is so bad? Everyone else regards them as a team capable of pulling off a first round upset, yet you think they have no chance against the Blazers and might even miss the playoffs.
Yao's had 2 mediocre games, but just a couple of weeks ago he was player of the week. Don't count him out.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Ed O- This is not the most important game of the year. Save the phrase "most important" for when we're really there. This isn't it yet.

Yao Dude- When did I say the Rockets wouldn't make the playoffs? They haven't made it yet, but I expect them to. And I think they can win a playoff series too. I never said Houston was "so bad."

But my statements hold; Yao has not played well lately. The Rockets have almost no chance of winning TONIGHT. And the Rockets could easily lose a lot of their upcoming games and thus, the Blazers have a SHOT at getting the 7th seed.

PEace.

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Ed O- This is not the most important game of the year. Save the phrase "most important" for when we're really there. This isn't it yet.


Sorry... I've spent like 9 hours on airplanes today and I wasn't as clear as I meant to be.

I meant: This game might be the most important game of the year *thus far* for Portland... 

I would argue, along with you, that there almost certainly will be a "most important game" later in the season. Or, alternatively, we might look back at a game that's already happened and look at it as the most important.

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thus far, the most important game of the season is always the game we are playing.

But yea, this game is esp cool cuz we can make a run at 7th seed.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

In one way, the Rockets are like the Blazers: their games tend to be won or lost on their guards shooting performance. Cat vs. Derek, which will go 3 for 15 tonight? Hmmm.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Those maracas are annoying.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

We just can't buy a basket, shooting .235 
Can Mo do some sub?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

boy the fans are verrry unhappy....
Don't worry Portland fans, Steve Francis will eventually end up shooting below .400


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Not worried at all, Yao. Blazers will win easily.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Are they really that slow on offense? Guys aren't boxing out much and there isn't much movement.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Not worried at all, Yao. Blazers will win easily.


:| 
By the way I hope u guys don't mind a pro-Houston guy posting here. I'd start a thread in the Rockets forum but then there'll only be me and The Franchise posting there... it's far more fun posting at one of the most popular forums on BBB.NET


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

oh boy. what a great start.:upset:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow that was the first time I've seen 2 offensive rebounds following free throws... pathetic box-up job by Houston
Someone needs to step up for Blazers if they wanna get back into the game. I'd think Stoudamire will answer the call and make this into a game in the 2nd half.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Side Note:


Clippers-68
Nuggets-86

8:21 Left


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*10 at half jeesh*

poorly played first half. better secound half and we will win


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

pathetic :upset: great down by 10 in the half the rose garden is full of crickets chirping now.Just how are we supposed to get back into this one rocket players just won't miss a shot and our offense is too slow:upset: if those other teams were able to stop the rockets how are the blazers going to do it? So much for a crucial game.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Houston was up by 21 against Phoenix last week, and by 17 at Sacramento last night. Both games were losses. The Rockets will cool down, the only question is will we find our touch? We've got a lot of good looks and either left them short or put too much on 'em.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Houston was up by 21 against Phoenix last week, and by 17 at Sacramento last night. Both games were losses. The Rockets will cool down, the only question is will we find our touch? We've got a lot of good looks and either left them short or put too much on 'em.


Hate to burst the bubble, but in those games Houston took the lead because they got on a hot streak from beyond the arc, and stayed w/ the long shots even after they cooled down. Tonight, Yao's getting a lot more touches inside and making the most out of it.

If the Blazers want to stop the Rockets, trying putting more pressure on the PG, play some more interior D, and let Steve Francis take more shots.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Nt to jinx anybody, but they can't really keep shooting that bad all 2nd half, too, can they? Don't answer that. Maybe Zach should just camp under the basket and wait for the misses.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

POR 9:06 Derek Anderson missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
HOU 8:51 Maurice Taylor made Jump Shot, Assist Steve Francis


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Phew..a smell from the Rosegarden.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm afraid to say that we won't be able to stop them I'm sorry but I don't see any way now that they can stop them the way they are playing.The game is not over yet right now but I officially declare a loss.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

POR 8:06 Derek Anderson missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
HOU 8:01 Defensive Rebound by Yao Ming 
HOU 7:45 Jim Jackson made 3-pt. Jump Shot (7 PTS), Assist Cuttino Mobley (4 AST)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

huge last 4 min of the quarter right here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Steve Francis has gotta stop his whining....
and Yao really should be getting more calls on offense... Theo got him on the wrist on a few of those dunk attempts
the refs are turning against Houston....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Zach Randolph, 4-10 from the line, ouch.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

DA Sucks

1-8 from the field
0-5 from the 3 pt line

no turnovers, he shoots too quickly to get them


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We better not lose this or I will have nightmares of the Blazers shooting free throws! :upset:


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks alot randolph can't make a damn free throw:upset:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

only down 2, let's get this **** on ice.

put in Shareef!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Wow that was the first time I've seen 2 offensive rebounds following free throws... pathetic box-up job by Houston
> Someone needs to step up for Blazers if they wanna get back into the game. I'd think Stoudamire will answer the call and make this into a game in the 2nd half.


I hate being right :upset:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

1 pt game!!!


Keep Shareef in!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

all it takes is to get down by 17 to get going??


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Mo Taylor has 5


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

mouse hits the 3 + 2
1pt ball game


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

one point game! come on its now or never.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*rebound stodamire, randolph the two and change*

wow


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Telling Stats*

*Damon:* 4-6 3 pt

*Zach:* 4-12 FT, 6-17 FG

*Shareef:* 4-6 FG, 1-1 3pt, 4 rb, 3 as, 2 steals, 0 TO


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

derek working on redempton with the steal and layup
damon board , zach with the and1

up 4 !


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*rueben the bezerker steal and dunk:}*

boom shackla boom


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

even though i can only see text , its damn nice to see them no break under some pressure , hit some key shots and go ahead

up 6 rockets 2nd time out in about 2mins

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*gotta keep up the defense*

play the rueben and let reef hit the inside stuff


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

You gotta dig Ruben and Zach. They don't have much, but they bring what they got full time. Props to Stevie, too, for reminding us that Damon can still be a pretty good pg.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*zachs week side help is so bad come on put a hand up or something*

he has got to be retrained on defense. he is swiss cheeze


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Damon, you are hitting from downtown tonight but that was poor shot selection, guy.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i think my jinx just kicked in 
im out for the rest 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

poor clock management..
why the long bombs??
play the clock guys..
now they have scored 6 straight

helllllllo coach ?????


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*come on . rattler no free bees*

drive and dish


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ouch, down 1.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

DEFENSE

edit: there goes ratliff...


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*well damon hits a big one but yoa is to close get him rattler*

ssssssss rattler


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*dont dribble penatrate and dish*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The reason why I am a Yao fan :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

now there is the coaching difference.
Rockets had a very clear play.
Blazers ..the play was??????


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

24 second SC turnover is unforgiveable with 35 left in the 4th

:/


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

here it is....

My money is on Damon taking the shot.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yao is starting to become a very reliable player in the clutch.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Yao is fabulous !!


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*portands missle defense system "rattler"*

zach is gonna come thru in these last few "i hope"


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that is absolutely the worst way to end regulation.

what on earth was the play????

maddening.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Great excecution, guys  Damon needs to not dribble so much.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

man, i usually never say this, but why didn't damon get the shot? he's stroking it tonight...


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Not an overtime:sigh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

what happened to the penetrate to the basket ??
maybe a basket and the foul.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*hmmmm wondering myself*

at least damon did get rid of it. but it wasnt wanted by zach hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> what happened to the penetrate to the basket ??
> maybe a basket and the foul.


nah, whistles have been known to be swallowed on last second plays, including whistles for traveling.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YAO WITH THE FACIAL!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well it beats standing there dribbling

horrible horrible 
my god they were up by 6 with less than 3 minutes..
and they are now down by 4 in overtime??

this just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

game.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*got rope, a tree. its my time to go bye yall*

"snap" damm tree is old . maybe porland thought they won? maybe they will.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

neither team seems to want this win very much...


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

How can we play so well for 5 minutes, then look absolutely lost for the next 6? They are just throwing this away! Get it together!


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*we need a good off guard DA cant be consistant enough*

Off guards who is available?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who else thinks Portland figured that all they had to do was show up and they'd win?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

they look stupid at the end of games.
who is to blame?
coach and team ?
coach?
team?


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*we need a prayer and 4 points. 5would be nice*

we should have had it nailed down awhile ago


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

DA is just killer. How many wide open trey's can he brick?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry guys game over. Blazers really didn't play all that bad, Yao just played like he was possessed.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*still got my rope and searching for a tree.*

ahh their not worth it


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson absolutely disgust me with their play.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Blazers really didn't play all that bad,


What game were you watching?! Are you serious?! We missed 13 free throws! That wasn't bad, that was atrocious.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson absolutely disgust me with their play.


Damon is the reason for us even being in this game, there play wasnt beautiful, but Zach needs to learn to quit taking idiotic shots and pass.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*gonna visit my freind guiness and maybe jim beam his neighbor*

oh guiness is good


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazers IQ:

Mo: Low
Damon: Low
DA: Low
Theo: Low
Ruben: Low
Woods: Low
Shareef: Medium
Zach: Low
Davis: Low

That's what separates us from teams who spend as much as we do and succeed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Houstons D had a lot to do with it, but the Blazers seemed to figure they could just show up and win.

They deserve this loss, and if it's 1 game that keeps em out of the playoffs, this'll go down as one of the main games that they couldn't afford to lose.

This game could be huge in the long run, especially if Denver and Utah start winning again.

They shouldn't have lost the game, but at the same time, they didn't deserve to have gotten the win anyway.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 
> 
> What game were you watching?! Are you serious?! We missed 13 free throws! That wasn't bad, that was atrocious.


Well I guess I dont watch enough Blazer games. Damon was clutch, Reef was a spark, and Theo was big. Zach and DA had off games, that's about it.
Yao was the difference, and I'm not just saying that 'cuz my name's Yao Mania


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

What a bunch on numbskulls. You think this team would be playing desperate, trying to get into the playoff race, but no, they STINK IT UP AND GIVE THE GAME AWAY. I've followed this team so long, and they just keep screwing up and giving me thoughts of suicide. Why? Gaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. They look like frickin deer in headlights at the end of the game. DO SOMETHING. Stop heaving up shots, ATTACK THE FREAKIN BASKET.

/end rant


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorry Zach, you can't manufacture shots. Shareef deserves to start over you buddy.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

Terrible. Worst offensive execution ever. :dead:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

coach cheeks doesn't know how to play the clock.


4 points in almost a 9 minute stretch.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*drive and get fouled would work but!*

amnesia whith the ball seems the blazers end game play?:} lol


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sabonis, Sabas, Bonzi, and Sheed were all smarter than this group of guys.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Zach and DA had off games, that's about it.


Did you not see Portland's last two possessions of regulation? They dribbled the ball and didn't even get a shot off! You don't see anything wrong with that? Don't tell me that was all defense - that was stupid.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Whenever Damon tries to milk the clock, BAD THINGS happen. I've noticed this almost every time Damon tries to milk the clock for a final shot; we usually don't even get a shot off. 

Portland built a 6 point lead with 3 minutes left, and immediatly started to milk the clock. The result, two consecutive times we didn't even get a shot off! :no: 

I wish Portland would either tank the season or make the playoffs...we could use a better draft pick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Sabonis, Sabas, Bonzi, and Sheed were all smarter than this group of guys.


I assume you mean Pippen in there, and not the extra Sabonis..

I wouldn't exactly say Bonzi was "smarter" than these guys..

for once, as a fan-base, can we not just go ape **** after a loss?


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

*To echo the heckler at PSU football games...*

"It's a coaching problem..."

Worst offensive execution at the end of a game I've seen ever. In the middle of a playoff race in a must win game. That falls squarely on the shoulders of the coach.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

vangundy for the win..
Jeff you deserved this one.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

This is ****ing retarded in a game that was needed most blazers never win these kind of games.Can't believe this a loss to the rockets because of petty execution.The playoff hopes have been sealed.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Please let Philadelphia come calling............


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This team scored 4 points in a 9 minute stretch.
I am reading this and hearing this and I still can't believe it.

Neither can 1080..they have repeated it about 5 times.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Let's stop the Blazer bashing and begin the 

Yao praising!

Incredible play down the clutch, absolutely STUNNING! He took over this game, no doubt about it. I thought Portland played well, the Rocket defense suffocated them in OT and they didn't get enough open looks. Stoudamire was the biggest threat to the Rockets, but Francis played him amazingly well.

Giving credit where it is due, Steve Francis stepped up and had a big game, 1 rebound shy of a triple double. I mean this is what the Rockets want from him every night, penetrating to the basket, making open jumpers and distributing the ball. 

This was a must win game for the Rockets, and their stars stepped up. Blazer fans shouldn't be angry with their team, they had a huge run in the 4th but once Yao became a factor offensively, they were just another victim of his fadeaway's and baseline spin's. Remember, the Rockets shot 48% from the field, and the Blazers shot 37% AND still managed to force the game into OT. They attacked the Rockets and went to the free throw line 33 times. This team has plenty of potential, and will be a tough matchup for whoever they play in the first round of the playoffs. Dangerous when they run with the ball.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Let's stop the Blazer bashing and begin the
> 
> Yao praising!
> ...


Did you watch the game? The Blazers scored FOUR points in the last NINE minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I assume you mean Pippen in there, and not the extra Sabonis..
> ...


yeah we can, in our situation now. These games each have almost playoff type importance.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I won't say that I didn't see yao have a big game.He was the real killer.Yao Ming damn him he just couldn't miss shots.If he kept having games like that he would be the most feared player next to shaq.The blazers current lineup just won't do it the roster is half assed I think a few will agree with this.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThomasG86</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch the game? The Blazers scored FOUR points in the last NINE minutes.


Yes, and I saw some great defense by the Rockets. Blazers missed some shots, but you can't expect everything to go down for you when no one is willing to step up for the team down the stretch.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Yes, and I saw some great defense by the Rockets


4 points in nine minutes is not great defense - it's atrocious offense. It's not like Houston was forcing tough shots - we didn't take shots on half our possessions.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Damon and Yao...









Da and Francis hugging









SAR's put back tip in over Yao









I didn't realize I had both Patterson's in this pic when I took it. I was aiming for Ruben, because he looked sad... 
I this towards the end of overtime.












I have a lot more pics and videos (don't tell anyone :grinning: ) from the game, and some from the orlando game that I never posted.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I was a good game, both teams played hard.....

Yao and Francis had good games for Houston, but the Blazers gave the game away at the free throw line tonight. Houston put them on the line so many times and they missed way to many. At one point Patterson had four in a row, but Zach couldn't hit the side of a barn? 

The Blazers get the OUCHIE award for tonights game at the charity line.

Houston needed to win tonight to stop the skid and they got it. :yes:


----------

